# Star Wars EP 7 Kylo Ren Art



## DarkKnigh_t (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey people 
I just wanted to share something my friend drew and made into wallpapers and they are free for download 
It's Kylo Ren's helmet that's apparently what it's going to look like in the movie  Please feel free to download comment and share it would mean a lot!
Thank you! 

http://ivananebpehtire.deviantart.com/



>


http://ivananebpehtire.deviantart.com/


>


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks nice!
Even though I don't like star wars.


----------



## Multiboy2k (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow they look amazing!
Your friend is very talented indeed.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow thats pretty good. Kinda looks like Destiny.


----------



## Arras (Jan 27, 2015)

Neat. For some reason it reminds me of Mortal Kombat. Great drawing.


----------

